# Color Genetics Calculator for all livestock



## elevan

Often there are discussions here about what color you're likely to get by breeding animal A with animal B.  This calculator is a good way to help you figure out the genetics and what your likely outcome will be.  This calculator is set up to accommodate all species.  It's very interesting.

http://www.edelras.nl/Henk69/Overzicht.htm#kipcalculator

_Note: This page is written in Dutch.  If you use Google Chrome you can right click on the page and translate to English._


----------

